# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  مشاور کنکور داشتن برای سطح من از نظر شما

## Baharbhn

سلام سلام بچه هامن امسال کنکور سومم هست شروع کردم به خوندن ولی ساعتم زیاد نیست برنامه خودم مینویسم و چیز خاصی تو ذهنم نیست یعنی فکر میکردم هست ولی نوشتن برنانه واسم سخته ازمونم گزینه دو نوشتممن کنکور اولم و ۳ ماه واسه کنکور دومم تجربه مشاور داشتم ولی اون خانوم خیلییی بد رود و فقط پولم حروم شدحالامن اشتباهی که داشتم از اول طبق برنامه نخوندم مدرسه ما هم البته نمیشد توش با برنامه خوند انقد که بد بود-_-واسه همبن وقت کم هست تا بتونم قلق خودمو پیدا کنممیشه بگید کدوم موسسه مشاور ها و برنامه ریزهاش از هرنظر بهترن؟موسسه البته مثل قارچچ سبز شدهولی موسسا خوب لطفا اگر میدونید بگیدیا نکته ای تو برنامه نوشتنممنون

----------


## Baharbhn

میدونم بد تایپ کردم ولی خیلی عجله ای شد
خلاصه کلام بهم بگید مشاور خوب کدوم موسسه داره 
مرسی عزیزان

----------


## mohammad1381

سلام خواهر اگر واقعا دنبال مشاور میگردید باید چند چیز را مدنظر قرار دهید:
1-مشاور مجازی(تلگرام و اینا یا مثلا موسسات آنلاین) می خواهید یا اینکه از شهر خودتون باشه(که البته باید معلوم کنید توی شهر خودتون حضوری میرید یا بخاطر کرونا با همون تلفن در ارتباط هستید.
2-میزان بودجه ای که می خواهید خرج کنید(مشاور داریم 35 ملیون میگیره،مشاور داریم ماهی 200 هزار تومان میگیره).(دوما باید معلوم کنید پیش دانشجو مشاور میخواهید برید یا مشاور که درسشو خونده و تجربه داره!
3-حتما سازگاری فکری با مشاور داشته باشید(من خودم یادمه همیشه با مشاورم سر درس زیست و کلاس های آنلاین اختلاف نظر داشتیم که تازه فهمیدم حق با ایشون بود!
4-این مورد اختیاریه ولی برای بعضی ها مهمه(مشاور زن باشه یا مرد و همچنین فاصله سنی ایشون با شما)!
در کل حتما این مولفه ها را کنار هم قرار دهید و مطمئن باشید حداکثر دو الی سه تا مشاور با تیپ ذهنی شما جور درمیاد.

----------


## Baharbhn

> سلام خواهر اگر واقعا دنبال مشاور میگردید باید چند چیز را مدنظر قرار دهید:
> 1-مشاور مجازی(تلگرام و اینا یا مثلا موسسات آنلاین) می خواهید یا اینکه از شهر خودتون باشه(که البته باید معلوم کنید توی شهر خودتون حضوری میرید یا بخاطر کرونا با همون تلفن در ارتباط هستید.
> 2-میزان بودجه ای که می خواهید خرج کنید(مشاور داریم 35 ملیون میگیره،مشاور داریم ماهی 200 هزار تومان میگیره).(دوما باید معلوم کنید پیش دانشجو مشاور میخواهید برید یا مشاور که درسشو خونده و تجربه داره!
> 3-حتما سازگاری فکری با مشاور داشته باشید(من خودم یادمه همیشه با مشاورم سر درس زیست و کلاس های آنلاین اختلاف نظر داشتیم که تازه فهمیدم حق با ایشون بود!
> 4-این مورد اختیاریه ولی برای بعضی ها مهمه(مشاور زن باشه یا مرد و همچنین فاصله سنی ایشون با شما)!
> در کل حتما این مولفه ها را کنار هم قرار دهید و مطمئن باشید حداکثر دو الی سه تا مشاور با تیپ ذهنی شما جور درمیاد.


ممنونم اولا بابت بخش بندی خوبتون
یک:راستش مجازی یا حضوری فرقی نداره ولی تا جایی که من میدونم مشاورای شهر خودمون به درد بخور نیستن
و من هم تجربه حضوری داشتم هم آنلاین فرقی نمیکنن بنظرم.
دو:قیمت والا بنظرم ۵ تومن بیشترحرااامه تازه ۵ تومنم از پیش خودم میگم شاید ۳ تومن اوکی کنن خانواده.واقعا هم همینه اخه بیشتر از ۳ نهایت ۴ پول مفت 
سه :دقیقا سازگاری خیلی مهمه و درمورد این که مشاور باشه یا دانشجو
من چون مشاورم دانجشو بود کارای خودشم به من برنامه نمیداد گاهی اوقات مثلا امتحان داشت خودش ولی پولشو میگرفت ازم-_-
فکنم مشاور باشه بهتر باشه ولی مثلا دوست خودم مشاور بود نه دانشجو خیلی بد بود واقعا....
من برام مهمه که خانوم باشه باهاش راحت ترم فاصله سنی خیلی فرقی نداره من ۱۹ سالمه خودم ولی با هرسنی میتونم ارتباط برقرار کنم

----------


## Baharbhn

کسی تجربه مشاور خوب تو رشته تجربی رو داشته برنامه ریز حرفه ای

----------


## Baharbhn

کسی هست خودش برنامه بریزه و راضی باشه عایا؟؟

----------


## Amf1384

> کسی هست خودش برنامه بریزه و راضی باشه عایا؟؟


خیلی ها از جمله خودم

----------


## ifmvi

*خیلی بستگی داره 
اگر دوستانت با کسی مشاوره دارن که ازش راضی هستن ازشون بخواه یه نمونه برنامه برات بفرستن ببین اگر بنظرت خوب اومد و پیگیری اون مشاور هم خوب بود باهاش مشاوره بگیر . چون زمان اونقدر زیاد نیست که قلقِ کار دستت بیاد ، البته خودت هم میتونی برنامه ی آزمون رو قسمت بندی کنی و البته شخصی سازیش کنی و باهاش پیش بری . مشاور ها بگیر نگیر دارن ، اینقدر زیاد شدن آدم نمیدونه کی خوبه کی بد و اغلب هم متاسفانه خوب نیستن.*

----------

